# BYOG (bring your own grill) class at the "Flying Dog Brewery" in Fredrick, MD



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 19, 2012)

OK..  so If anybody wold be interested in taking a smoking/grilling class,,,  here's something that was sent to me in an email...  It's at the Flying Dog Brewery in Fredrick, Maryland...  The cost of the class ($80 per person, $100 a couple) gets you the meat (different categories) and BEER... The instructor is Chris Carter.... 

anyways..  here's a link to it..  http://flyingdogales.com/byog-bring-your-own-grill-class-at-the-brewery-oct-7/

give it a second to get past the "must be 21 to enter"


----------



## bama bbq (Sep 22, 2012)

Sounds like a blast!


----------

